# ~~~~~~~~~~EARLY X-MAS SALE~~~~~~~~~



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

HERE IS SOME STUFF I AM HOOKING UP THE HOMIE FOR X-MAS :biggrin: 

birdcage pedals (SOLD)
butterfly pedals $25
double flat twisted $20
single flat twisted $15
spear pedals $25 (SOLD)
triple twisted sissy bar $25
flat twisted bent sissy bar/w birdcage (SOLD)
26" flat twisted sissybar $15
flat twisted handle bars $25
chain steering wheel $25
(GOLD) twisted antenna $15
twisted grips $20
double sq twisted down crown $20 (SOLD)
flat twisted forks $35 (PENDING)
twisted sprocket $20
26" 140 spoke wheels $75
20" 140 fan wheels $75
twisted sprocket $20
fenders chrome (SOLD)
chrome flat twisted handle bars $25
twisted/w bird cage $35 (SOLD ONLY 1 PAIR LEFT)
16" stock bent fork $20
twisted birdcage kickstand $20
7 sq twisted chain gaurd $25


ALL PRICES PLUS SHIPPING


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Nov 4 2007, 08:37 PM~9154000
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

oh yea starting the day after thanksgiving all custom parts will be on sale to WE ARE IN A GIVING MOOD


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

EDIT DAMN DOUBLE POST lol 

:biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 4 2007, 07:42 PM~9154033
> *oh yea starting the day after thanksgiving all custom parts will be on sale to WE ARE IN A GIVING MOOD
> *


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

flat twisted forks $35
Got a pic of these? Im looking for some forks how much shipped to 29073 South Carolina?


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

how many of the twisted w/ bird cage handle bars do you got


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juiced 64+Nov 4 2007, 09:13 PM~9154221-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have 2 pair :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 4 2007, 09:18 PM~9154255
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ok let me ask if i can get them alright....1 pair pending :0 :biggrin: on the handle bars


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 4 2007, 09:26 PM~9154319
> *ok let me ask if i can get them alright....1 pair pending :0  :biggrin:  on the handle bars
> *


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

still the best parts supplier around. give'em what they want.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Nov 4 2007, 09:43 PM~9154439
> *still the best parts supplier around. give'em what they want.
> *


hell yea homie :biggrin:


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

GOT A PIC OF spear pedals


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 4 2007, 08:36 PM~9153990
> *HERE IS SOME STUFF I AM HOOKING UP THE HOMIE FOR X-MAS  :biggrin:
> 
> birdcage pedals $25
> ...


ADDED

16" stock bent fork $20
twisted birdcage kickstand $20
7 sq twisted chain gaurd $25



> _Originally posted by chris23_@Nov 4 2007, 09:46 PM~9154457
> *GOT A PIC OF spear pedals
> *


yes here it is


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

HOW MUCH FOR THE PAIR OF 140 fan wheels SHIPPED AND YOU GOT A PIC OF THE FLAT TWISTED SISSYBAR WITH THE BIRDCAGE???


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chris23_@Nov 4 2007, 09:56 PM~9154558
> *HOW MUCH FOR THE PAIR OF 140 fan wheels SHIPPED AND YOU GOT A PIC OF THE FLAT TWISTED SISSYBAR WITH THE BIRDCAGE???
> *


$95shipped and here is the pic :biggrin:


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

THATS CLEAN


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chris23_@Nov 4 2007, 10:07 PM~9154660
> *THATS CLEAN
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 4 2007, 09:36 PM~9153990
> *HERE IS SOME STUFF I AM HOOKING UP THE HOMIE FOR X-MAS  :biggrin:
> 
> birdcage pedals $25
> ...


*Dahm cant decide LOL only can get 1 thing right now those are sum good deals*


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Nov 4 2007, 10:11 PM~9154686
> *Dahm cant decide LOL  only can get 1 thing right now those are sum good deals
> *


lmfao i know thats what i say everytime i got to bestbuy lmfao


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 4 2007, 11:12 PM~9154696
> *lmfao i know thats what i say everytime i got to bestbuy lmfao
> *


lol how much 4 the sisybar shipped to the 38108


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

oh yea for the painters out there i have a couple jars of flake lol

roth flake
$10+shipping

blue,tropi cali,green and gold


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Nov 4 2007, 10:13 PM~9154703
> *lol how much 4 the sisybar shipped to the 38108
> *


$34 shipped :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

everyone pm returned :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

pics of the butterfly pedals? :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Nov 4 2007, 10:53 PM~9154992
> *pics of the butterfly pedals? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 4 2007, 11:55 PM~9155017
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i was gonna get those but want to get a chrome twsted crank n gold peddles right now i have a gold twised crank wit chrome flat twist peddles


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Nov 4 2007, 10:59 PM~9155050
> *i was gonna get those but want to get a chrome twsted crank n gold peddles right now i have a gold twised crank wit chrome flat twist peddles
> *


damn picky lmfao


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

*i got gold and chrome twisted cranks*
GOLD $18
CHROME $15


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 5 2007, 12:00 AM~9155061
> *damn picky lmfao
> *


my bike has to be perfect n im still ridin wit no seat LOL


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Nov 4 2007, 11:09 PM~9155133
> *my bike has to be perfect n im still ridin wit no seat LOL
> *


OUCH!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

HOW MUCH FOR THE 
TRIPLE TWIST SISSYBAR AND DO U GOT ANY TRIPLE TWIST HANDLEBARS
GET BAK AT ME
THNX


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

YOU GOT A PM


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 5 2007, 12:10 AM~9155142
> *OUCH!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


i jus dont seat down i ride it standin up wit my air cylinder all the way down my regulator broke LOL


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Nov 4 2007, 11:10 PM~9155143
> *HOW MUCH FOR THE
> TRIPLE TWIST SISSYBAR AND DO U GOT ANY TRIPLE TWIST HANDLEBARS
> GET BAK AT ME
> ...


$35 shipped and no i do not have any triple handle bars but i might real soon


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Nov 5 2007, 12:10 AM~9155143
> *HOW MUCH FOR THE
> TRIPLE TWIST SISSYBAR AND DO U GOT ANY TRIPLE TWIST HANDLEBARS
> GET BAK AT ME
> ...


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 4 2007, 10:14 PM~9155179
> *$35 shipped and no i do not have any triple handle bars but i might real soon
> *


AIGHT LET ME KNOE ON DA HANDLEBARS
WANT TO MAKE A BUNDLE DEAL
LET ME THO 
SERIOUSE
LOL


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spankz+Nov 4 2007, 11:15 PM~9155183-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok i will


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hey spankz here is that pic


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 5 2007, 12:22 AM~9155250
> *hey spankz here is that pic
> 
> 
> ...


thankz D


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Nov 4 2007, 11:24 PM~9155258
> *thankz D
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## jonny b (Mar 26, 2007)

nice deals you got going there  how long is this gona last for


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 4 2007, 09:36 PM~9153990
> *HERE IS SOME STUFF I AM HOOKING UP THE HOMIE FOR X-MAS  :biggrin:
> 
> birdcage pedals $25
> ...


I ASSUMING FOR THE PAIR??


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 5 2007, 05:36 AM~9153990
> *HERE IS SOME STUFF I AM HOOKING UP THE HOMIE FOR X-MAS  :biggrin:
> 
> birdcage pedals $25
> ...



No specials on Laser cut parts? :dunno: how about some forks for $60 shipped? :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Nov 5 2007, 08:24 AM~9155258
> *thankz D
> *


Spankzahoe :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jonny b+Nov 5 2007, 12:04 AM~9155496-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


read the whole topic dumb dumb the day after thankgiving all custom parts will be on sale to :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 5 2007, 05:42 AM~9154033
> *oh yea starting the day after thanksgiving all custom parts will be on sale to WE ARE IN A GIVING MOOD
> *


$60 shipped for custom forks? $55 shipped for custom laser cut handlebars? :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 5 2007, 08:03 AM~9156555
> *$60 shipped for custom forks?  $55 shipped for custom laser cut handlebars?  :cheesy:
> *


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

I will get at you for those twisted grips, just let me kno what the shipping will cost me to belgium, and when you have time send me that handle bar design you have so I can c if I want those to be shipped with the grips


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

hey u got a square twist steering wheel single??? pics and price


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 5 2007, 02:35 AM~9156000
> *Spankzahoe :roflmao:
> *


it got old aint funny no more
:uh:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Nov 5 2007, 11:24 PM~9159359
> *it got old aint funny no more
> :uh:
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker+Nov 5 2007, 01:10 PM~9158783-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 5 2007, 03:30 PM~9159402
> *yea i will have to find out a shipping price to your grips and justdeez has not got them done yet  :biggrin:
> 
> *


which ones?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 5 2007, 02:59 PM~9159607
> *which ones?
> *


the matching flame handle bars :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

you mean he aint got the design done or the cut?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Nov 5 2007, 03:08 PM~9159687
> *you mean he aint got the design done or the cut?
> *


done my cutter just got home late last nigh from sema :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 5 2007, 04:00 PM~9159619
> *the matching flame handle bars :biggrin:
> *


news to me.....when did you tell me about these?


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

FUCK!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 5 2007, 03:11 PM~9159708
> *news to me.....when did you tell me about these?
> *


a couple weeks ago lol but now you know :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 5 2007, 04:29 PM~9159870
> *a couple weeks ago lol but now you know  :biggrin:
> *


i guess......whatever......i'll get something done soon. now that this show is over, got some free time.

IF I OWE DESIGNS TO ANYONE ELSE, AND YOU HAVENT HEARD FROM ME, SEND ME A PM

dont want to lose track.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 5 2007, 09:11 PM~9163107
> *i guess......whatever......i'll get something done soon.  now that this show is over, got some free time.
> 
> IF I OWE DESIGNS TO ANYONE ELSE, AND YOU HAVENT HEARD FROM ME, SEND ME A PM
> ...


it is ok homie it is not like i can do any cutting lmfao they are a little back logged :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

*i accpect PAYPAL and MONEY ORDERS* for all the people asking


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 6 2007, 07:24 AM~9163976
> *i accpect PAYPAL and MONEY ORDERS for all the people asking
> *


Shit gets old after a while huh? :biggrin: Just tell them up front "yes fooker I accept paypal and money order now pay me bitch :twak: " :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 6 2007, 08:32 AM~9165930
> *Shit gets old after a while huh?  :biggrin:  Just tell them up front "yes fooker I accept paypal and money order now pay me bitch :twak:  "  :roflmao:
> *


yea after 5 pm over it i was like fuck it i will post it up lmfao


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 6 2007, 08:17 PM~9166730
> *yea after 5 pm over it i was like fuck it i will post it up lmfao
> *


Or be like the chick I went out with last week and stand there with your hand open and say "give me money" :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 4 2007, 08:36 PM~9153990
> *HERE IS SOME STUFF I AM HOOKING UP THE HOMIE FOR X-MAS  :biggrin:
> 
> birdcage pedals $25
> ...


updated on sales pending :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 6 2007, 11:18 AM~9166742
> *Or be like the chick I went out with last week and stand there with your hand open and say "give me money"  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

have you found out what the shipping to belgium costs?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 6 2007, 08:20 PM~9166762
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


For real  I got Owned.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Nov 6 2007, 02:33 PM~9168183
> *have you found out what the shipping to belgium costs?
> *


he is calling me back but i will be real with you it is high as hell cause forks was around $100 :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Nov 6 2007, 02:33 PM~9168183
> *have you found out what the shipping to belgium costs?
> *


$40 for shipped for the grip and it takes 2 weeks :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i have some hydro stuff to for sale lol USED


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

*prohopper hydro cylinders and hosed for sale $100 plus shipping*


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

pics


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Nov 6 2007, 03:44 PM~9168725
> *pics
> *










i have pumps and dumps to :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

oh and i have a pair of custom handle bars that need cleaned up and plated $30+ship


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 6 2007, 04:43 PM~9169542
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u sellin chrome pumps


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Nov 6 2007, 05:49 PM~9169580
> *u sellin chrome pumps
> *


these are the pumps SOLD!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 6 2007, 04:51 PM~9169600
> *these are the pumps
> 
> 
> ...


0oo need chrome pump sorry
those r showtime huh
got one like those
but different motor


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

nope CCE


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

*pumps are pending sale*


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

cd player brand new $75shipped


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

how much for the cooler? :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 6 2007, 10:33 PM~9171816
> *how much for the cooler? :cheesy:
> *


lmfao :biggrin: :nono: then where would i put my beer and drinks at shows lmfao


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 7 2007, 12:45 AM~9171938
> *lmfao  :biggrin:  :nono: then where would i put my beer and drinks at shows lmfao
> *


YEA, DONT MESS WITH THE COOLER! :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Nov 6 2007, 10:48 PM~9171972
> *YEA, DONT MESS WITH THE COOLER!  :biggrin:
> *


hey is everything still ago for this weekend?


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

got these?? :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Nov 6 2007, 11:03 PM~9172131
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nosad:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

looking for these like crazy =/


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Nov 7 2007, 01:03 AM~9172131
> *
> 
> 
> ...


them are real old school. I almost got some years ago. I always liked them. they made a really good looking gold anodized pair, they would look really good with real gold.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yea they are hard to find


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

they are on ebay lol but a lil expensive. id just get the blac ones n spray paint them white.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 7 2007, 12:08 AM~9172759
> *they are on ebay lol but a lil expensive. id just get the blac ones n spray paint them white.
> *


now that is getto :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 6 2007, 10:14 PM~9172817
> *now that is getto :biggrin:
> *


not really. they look good. krylon for plastic n rubbers. i got the idea from schwinn66 to paint my lil tiger grips white. they dont even look like i painted them :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 7 2007, 12:22 AM~9172889
> *not really. they look good. krylon for plastic n rubbers. i got the idea from schwinn66 to paint my lil tiger grips white. they dont even look like i painted them :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 7 2007, 12:22 AM~9172889
> *not really. they look good. krylon for plastic n rubbers. i got the idea from schwinn66 to paint my lil tiger grips white. they dont even look like i painted them :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 6 2007, 02:18 PM~9168505
> *$40 for shipped for the grip and it takes 2 weeks  :biggrin:
> *


fuck thats to much sorry homie


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Nov 7 2007, 11:19 AM~9175203
> *fuck thats to much sorry homie
> *


yea it is liek $20 shipping first class mail and $20 for the grips :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Nov 6 2007, 11:03 PM~9172131
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i have some!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Nov 7 2007, 02:16 PM~9176685
> *i have some!!!!
> *


lil guy was looking for some. How much? Are they brand new?


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

i have some on my '80 schwinn girl bike, but i know this guy that has some more.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

*ok to let everyone know so they stop pming me after i get moved in my town house i will post up the x-mas prices on custom parts :0 *


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Nov 7 2007, 03:33 PM~9176796
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

:yes:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Nov 7 2007, 03:41 PM~9176857
> *:yes:
> *


damn whore lmfao :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

POST A PIC OF THE HANDLE BARS


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

got any just 20" bent forks? :dunno:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Nov 7 2007, 03:52 PM~9176956
> *POST A PIC OF THE HANDLE BARS
> *


go on the first page you will see them


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ok is anyone looking for anything that is not on the list??? let me know


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Nov 7 2007, 04:06 PM~9177102
> *got any just 20" bent forks? :dunno:
> *


nah but i hope have some in by thanksgiving


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

do aztlan parts fit on schwinnz?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Nov 7 2007, 07:50 PM~9178577
> *do aztlan parts fit on schwinnz?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Nov 7 2007, 08:50 PM~9178577
> *do aztlan parts fit on schwinnz?
> *


only bonecollectors parts do. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 7 2007, 08:31 PM~9178874
> *only bonecollectors parts do. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 7 2007, 09:31 PM~9178882
> *:uh:
> *


muhahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

:tongue:


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 7 2007, 07:45 PM~9178198
> *ok is anyone looking for anything that is not on the list??? let me know
> *


u ever got those square twist forkz


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Nov 7 2007, 10:36 PM~9179999
> *u ever got those square twist forkz
> *


no but reall soon i will have alot of new stuff :biggrin: SQ twisted forks,sq twisted steering wheels ect ect


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 7 2007, 10:38 PM~9180008
> *no but reall soon i will have alot of new stuff :biggrin:  SQ twisted forks,sq twisted steering wheels ect ect
> *


how much for sum sq twisted forks


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i do not know yet i will know more by thankgivng but mostly the sale price will be $45-$50 around that :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 8 2007, 07:38 AM~9180008
> *no but reall soon i will have alot of new stuff :biggrin:  SQ twisted forks,sq twisted steering wheels ect ect
> *


You gonna start carrying dtwisted stuff as well? :dunno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 8 2007, 12:31 AM~9176780
> *ok to let everyone know so they stop pming me after i get moved in my town house i will post up the x-mas prices on custom parts  :0
> *


PM Sent :biggrin: 


:roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 8 2007, 11:25 AM~9182864
> *You gonna start carrying dtwisted stuff as well? :dunno:
> *


why would i carry d-twist stuff :uh: that is neal sorry homeboy


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 8 2007, 11:25 AM~9182871
> *PM Sent  :biggrin:
> :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 7 2007, 03:43 PM~9176879
> *damn whore lmfao  :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm: who told you my secret??? :angry:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Nov 8 2007, 12:36 PM~9183308
> *:nicoderm: who told you my secret??? :angry:
> *


SHHH i will not tell anyone :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

how do you think i buy parts???


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Nov 8 2007, 03:31 PM~9184617
> *how do you think i buy parts???
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

everyones stuff will be shipout today homies :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 4 2007, 08:36 PM~9153990
> *HERE IS SOME STUFF I AM HOOKING UP THE HOMIE FOR X-MAS  :biggrin:
> 
> birdcage pedals (SOLD)
> ...


*UPDATE ON THE LIST*


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

When are you gonna throw out the Xmas special pricing on the faced parts? Come on mayne TNT is already on top of that and we got one order already for a set of Xmas sale forks and a couple guys wanting club earrings for their women. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 9 2007, 09:57 AM~9190054
> *When are you gonna throw out the Xmas special pricing on the faced parts?  Come on mayne TNT is already on top of that and we got one order already for a set of Xmas sale forks and a couple guys wanting club earrings for their women.  :biggrin:
> *


read homie after i move in to my house i am not going to be on here much this weekend EXCALIBUR is coming in and i am going to be moving :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 9 2007, 06:59 PM~9190066
> *read homie after i move in to my house i am not going to be on here much this weekend EXCALIBUR is coming in and i am going to be moving  :biggrin:
> *


pics of the house :dunno:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

pics or it didnt happen!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Nov 9 2007, 10:22 AM~9190259-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i will homie :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up homie everyones pm returned but hey if anyone need custom parts or stock parts holla at me :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 8 2007, 12:26 PM~9182876
> *why would i carry d-twist stuff  :uh:  that is neal sorry homeboy
> *


NYBONECOLLECTORS.com


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 9 2007, 06:53 PM~9193721
> *NYBONECOLLECTORS.com
> *


 :uh: :biggrin: :banghead: :loco: :nicoderm: :tongue:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 9 2007, 07:58 PM~9193756
> *:uh:  :biggrin:  :banghead:  :loco:  :nicoderm:  :tongue:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
seriously :happysad:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 9 2007, 07:03 PM~9193787
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> seriously :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ttt


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Nov 9 2007, 03:06 PM~9191347
> *pics or it didnt happen!!!
> *


trust me, there coming!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Nov 14 2007, 09:33 PM~9230386
> *trust me, there coming!
> *


 :biggrin: soon


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

did you send my trike kit out yet?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 14 2007, 10:14 PM~9230726
> *did you send my trike kit out yet?
> *


yes last week homie


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

so how about that sq. twist steerin wheel??


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Nov 15 2007, 03:44 PM~9235489
> *so how about that sq. twist steerin wheel??
> *


i will have everyones prices soon homies i just need to get a computer desk and get set-up i am sorry it is taken a min but it will be worth it


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

ok


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

uffin: :yes:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 16 2007, 09:41 PM~9245486
> *uffin:  :yes:
> *


hey you get that kit yet?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 4 2007, 08:36 PM~9153990
> *HERE IS SOME STUFF I AM HOOKING UP THE HOMIE FOR X-MAS  :biggrin:
> 
> birdcage pedals (SOLD)
> ...


*26" 140 spoke wheels $85 shipped
20" 140 fan wheels $85 shipped*


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

got a pic of 20" 140 fan wheels $85 shipped


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chris23_@Nov 18 2007, 01:55 AM~9251590
> *got a pic of 20" 140 fan wheels $85 shipped
> *


YEA RIGHT HERE


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

Pm me did you get my parts out???


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

d i need a square twisted chrome gooseneck not the one with 4 poles get me a price shipped please  to 92543


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 16 2007, 10:08 PM~9246031
> *26" 140 spoke wheels $85 shipped
> 20" 140 fan wheels $85 shipped
> *


what's the twisted with birdcage pm me a price and pic shipped to 95961


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

YOU STILL GOT THE SPEAR PEDALS????


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chris23_@Nov 20 2007, 07:33 PM~9269468
> *YOU STILL GOT THE SPEAR PEDALS????
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 19 2007, 09:01 PM~9262828
> *d i need a square twisted chrome gooseneck not the one with 4 poles get me a price shipped please   to 92543
> *


 :angry:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 20 2007, 07:45 PM~9269528
> *:angry:
> *


i can not get them right now


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

hit up bone he gots a few


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 20 2007, 07:49 PM~9269566
> *hit up bone he gots a few
> *


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 20 2007, 07:50 PM~9269572
> *:twak:  :twak:
> *


 :dunno: My bad I was talking to you not kenny.LMAO


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 20 2007, 06:48 PM~9269556
> *i can not get them right now
> *


what can you get i need one asap


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 20 2007, 07:53 PM~9269600
> *:dunno: My bad I was talking to you not kenny.LMAO
> *


yea but it is a WICKED TOPIC :uh: and i will have some soon real soon


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 20 2007, 07:54 PM~9269604
> *yea but it is a WICKED TOPIC  :uh:  and i will have some soon real soon
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 20 2007, 07:55 PM~9269614
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

YOU STILL SELLING THOSE FLAT TWISTED FORKS


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Nov 21 2007, 12:48 AM~9271645
> *YOU STILL SELLING THOSE FLAT TWISTED FORKS
> *


yea i am homie


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

SELL THEM TOO ME FOR HOW MUCH


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Nov 21 2007, 01:02 AM~9271748
> *SELL THEM TOO ME FOR HOW MUCH
> *


ok i will get a shipping price tomorrow for you homie :biggrin:


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

HEY DO YOU KNOW IF YOUR GETTING SOME MORE OF THE SPEAR PEDALS


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chris23_@Nov 21 2007, 01:11 AM~9271805
> *HEY DO YOU KNOW IF YOUR GETTING SOME MORE OF THE SPEAR PEDALS
> *


i am trying to get in alot of stuff i just got to get some accounts str8 :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chris23_@Nov 21 2007, 01:11 AM~9271805
> *HEY DO YOU KNOW IF YOUR GETTING SOME MORE OF THE SPEAR PEDALS
> *


why the fuck would you need spear pedals if you dont even have a bike??!!?? :uh:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Nov 21 2007, 02:35 PM~9274438
> *why the fuck would you need spear pedals if you dont even have a bike??!!?? :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C.+Nov 21 2007, 12:35 PM~9274438-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Did you ever post the sale prices on your custom cut parts? :dunno:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 21 2007, 02:48 PM~9275352
> *Did you ever post the sale prices on your custom cut parts? :dunno:
> *


yes i did homie in the WICKED topic :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 21 2007, 02:48 PM~9275352
> *Did you ever post the sale prices on your custom cut parts? :dunno:
> *


yes i did homie in the WICKED topic :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 21 2007, 02:48 PM~9275352
> *Did you ever post the sale prices on your custom cut parts? :dunno:
> *


why you ask you need to buy some parts i am fast turn around 1-3day :biggrin: you know how wicked get down


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 21 2007, 02:47 PM~9275347
> *:0
> :0
> *


 :biggrin: hes my neighbor


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Nov 15 2007, 03:44 PM~9235489
> *so how about that sq. twist steerin wheel??
> *


 :uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C.+Nov 21 2007, 02:55 PM~9275398-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no i do not i have to get some accounts str8 so i can order some in homie


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 21 2007, 11:54 PM~9275395
> *why you ask you need to buy some parts i am fast turn around 1-3day  :biggrin:  you know how wicked get down
> *


How fast do you ship though? I got a 24 hr turnaround on most parts now too.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 21 2007, 03:00 PM~9275444
> *How fast do you ship though?  I got a 24 hr turnaround on most parts now too.
> *


i ship out the next day homie :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 22 2007, 12:02 AM~9275456
> *i ship out the next day homie  :biggrin:
> *


ok but how long does it take from the time its shipped to the time its at customer's door? I always get people askin me and tellin me they need it right away. people have no patience these days


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

but it really depends on when i get my parts the cutter is going to hook it up so he can drop them off the same day he cuts them and i can ship out that day


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 21 2007, 03:04 PM~9275479
> *ok but how long does it take from the time its shipped to the time its at customer's door? I always get people askin me and tellin me they need it right away.  people have no patience these days
> *


fron the time they order the part till the time they have it at there door less than 7 business day on most just ask all my customers :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

ok


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Nov 21 2007, 03:49 PM~9275868
> *ok
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)




----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(ShotCallers O.C. @ Nov 21 2007, 02:35 PM) 
why the fuck would you need spear pedals if you dont even have a bike??!!?? 


F%^$ YOU ANGEL :biggrin: JUST WAIT IM DONE WITH MY BIKE


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

STR8 CLOWN'N HIT ME UP IF YOU GET SOME OF THE SPEAR PEDALS :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chris23_@Nov 21 2007, 11:47 PM~9279428
> *STR8 CLOWN'N HIT ME UP IF YOU GET SOME OF THE SPEAR PEDALS :biggrin:
> *


i will homie


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)




----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 22 2007, 05:24 AM~9280550
> *i will homie
> *


no he wont!!


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

:guns:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C.+Nov 26 2007, 03:48 PM~9309154-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now you 2 pay nice lmfao


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 21 2007, 05:04 PM~9275479
> *ok but how long does it take from the time its shipped to the time its at customer's door? I always get people askin me and tellin me they need it right away.  people have no patience these days
> *


why you trippin on how his shipping is? every buisness works different bro. you telling me that if I order a part from you today that its gonna be here in KY tomorrow? I wonder how much thats gonna cost. ????
damn, why the hostility? :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Nov 27 2007, 12:24 AM~9314048
> *why you trippin on how his shipping is?  every buisness works different bro.  you telling me that if I order a part from you today that its gonna be here in KY tomorrow?  I wonder how much thats gonna cost. ????
> damn, why the hostility?  :0
> *


cause he is hater who THINKS I AM OUT TO CLOSE DOWN TNT :uh: what a fucking joke


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

:0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Nov 27 2007, 01:43 AM~9314455
> *:0
> *


wuz up LOC how is the bike coming along


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 27 2007, 08:38 AM~9315286
> *wuz up LOC how is the bike coming along
> *


its not


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 26 2007, 09:39 PM~9312920
> *now you 2 pay nice lmfao
> *


yea we pay nice but we dont play nice :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's+Nov 27 2007, 11:19 AM~9316141-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmfao show me the money lol


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

I GOT THE MONEY :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chris23_@Nov 27 2007, 04:55 PM~9318832
> *I GOT THE MONEY :biggrin:
> *


what.....two quarters!!! :roflmao: :rofl: 

j/k hey why is ur car missing a rim??


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C.+Nov 21 2007, 02:56 PM~9275409-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chris23+Nov 27 2007, 04:55 PM~9318832-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


none yet sorry


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

naw my tire is flat and i might sale them :yessad:


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

and no i dont have quarters..... i have a penny :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

ill give you two quarters for ur rimz??


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

:nono: ... there sold :cheesy:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

to who??


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

some guy


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

what guy???


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

i dont think you know him


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

oh how much did u sell them for??


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

500


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

thats good....now what r u gonna put on it??


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

13'inch spokes :cheesy: ...naw i dont know yet


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

:roflmao: you f***ing wab!


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

:buttkick:


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

say homie wat parts u got left i need a flat twisted sissybar ,flat twisted pedals , 20" fenders and regular 20"bent forks


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

ttt need white walls ,twisted sissybar ,and fenders homie


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Dec 26 2007, 03:07 PM~9535199
> *ttt need white walls ,twisted sissybar ,and fenders homie
> *


i have a triple twisted sissy bar and i will have to check on the fenders bro


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

ok homie check and lmk


----------



## krazymex (Apr 12, 2007)

do you still got parts for sale????


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ericg+Dec 26 2007, 07:02 PM~9536909-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes i do i will have a new list soon :biggrin:


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

TTT


----------



## krazymex (Apr 12, 2007)




----------

